# Looking into moving to North Cyprus - female on her own



## Milly67 (Jul 13, 2020)

Hi there

I am fortunate enough to now be looking at moving to Northern Cyprus from the UK.

I hope to be doing this in the next 18 months...after selling my house over here.

I will be living off the profit I make monthly....with no mortgage or rent...as I will be buying outright.

I have looked at both resale properties and new ones off developers.

At the moment I am doing a lot of fact finding and trying to ensure that I do not miss anything once I have moved there.

I would love a new property as they are modern, light and airy.....and my taste. WHAT DO I NEED TO KNOW IF I BOUGHT ONE? What costs are involved that I need to consider if I bought a new property? Are new apartments worth considering and what would I need to know cost wise or anything else for that matter?

What are the good areas to buy? I want somewhere whereby I can make friends with other expats and similar. Not too busy as in the middle of a busy town but also not too quiet whereby I wont see a soul all day. About a mile or so from the nearest beach.
PROPERTY DEEDS?? If someone could explain the ins and outs...I would be really grateful.


RESIDENCY FEE? I am not sure what the cost of this is annually. ?
HEALTH INSURANCE ANNUALLY? I am 55 years old and fit and healthy as far as I know....although...I do have blood pressure tablets daily.

THE FOLLOWING MONTHLY OUTGOINGS??

GAS? I understand there is no mains gas in North Cyprus so everyone uses bottle gas if they dont have an electric hob and oven.
ELECTRIC?
WATER?
INTERNET?
MOBILE PHONE? What type of packages do you get?
HOUSE INSURANCE
ANNUAL PROPERTY TAX?
COUNCIL TAX?
PRESCRIPTION COSTS?

I know food is really cheap.....im not too bothered about that!
What about having my hair done at a hairdressers?
Dental costs and visits?

I have been told it is advisable to have a car......as buses are not too reliable?? Would anyone be able to advise on breakdown costs for running one over there please?

In all, I will have around £900 a month to live on....which I am told is an absolute fortune....which is great because I will not have any other income aside from the profit I make when I sell my house in the UK.

I would never in a million years spend that a month....so I am sure I will still have a sizeable amount when I officially retire in 11 years time and can then claim my pensions from the UK.

Soooooo.....if anyone could give me some advice and guidance to the above, I will be entirely grateful!

Milly


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Dear Milly

Members of this forum either live or are looking to live in the parts of Cyprus that are under the control of the legitimate Cyprus Government.

As you're planning to move to the area of the island under Turkish military occupation, you may be able to find members in a relevant forum to answer your questions.

Regards,


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Milly,

Please be very careful in your decision. I would encourage you to google the ‘Orams Case’

Good luck!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I would recommend that you do some thorough research into life in the illegal North of the island before making any decisions. Don't take notice of any sites that are Turkish based as they will just want to paint a rosy picture of what is in fact not a great situation.
Take a look at this website for example.








Northern Cyprus Struggles under Turkish Occupation


It's a problem that has been brewing for decades—Cypriots of different ethnicities disagree over who should control the northern portion of the island of Cyprus. A <i>Cypriot</i> is a native or inhabitant of Cyprus, and where Northern Cyprus is concerned, Greek and Turkish Cypriots have had a...




online.seterra.com


----------



## Milly67 (Jul 13, 2020)

blueparrot said:


> (moderated)
> Milly, the forum given above is good for you. People are very helpful. There are many friendly single women in north Cyprus. The expat community is welcoming and there are organisations you can join. Please rent first. Don’t buy until you have found your favourite area. All have pros and cons. Any communal purchase carries the risk that the complex will deteriorate if people do not pay their service charges, which happens often. You will need a good honest lawyer if you buy. Rent first, meet friends who will help you, take your time, keep a good part of your money outside Cyprus. You will need a car and there are reputable second hand dealers such as Tiga. Healthcare is good, fast, and relatively inexpensive. There are many hairdressers etc. English is widely spoken. The way of life is relaxed. Just do not put yourself under any kind of financial pressure. And trust your friends, not estate agents. Spend time there and draw your own opinions of the place.


Thankyou so much for your message and your advice. It has been really helpful!


----------



## Mutsuki (11 mo ago)

As others already said don't go to northern cyprus. Also, you are british? Cyprus is EU country and depending on how much you invest in building you can get EU citizenship from them.

As to your questions regarding cost of living you can check this site:





Cost Of Living Comparison Between United Kingdom And Cyprus







www.numbeo.com


----------



## Milly67 (Jul 13, 2020)

Mutsuki said:


> As others already said don't go to northern cyprus. Also, you are british? Cyprus is EU country and depending on how much you invest in building you can get EU citizenship from them.
> 
> As to your questions regarding cost of living you can check this site:
> 
> ...


Why should I not go to Northern Cyprus please?

Yes, I am British.


----------



## Mutsuki (11 mo ago)

You can go if you want, but if you have the chance to go south side then most would recommend going there to eliminate any future risks.


----------



## Milly67 (Jul 13, 2020)

I have been to the south many many times.....it is a lot more expensive to buy property there. Cost of living is more expensive. I dont find the people as friendly...plus....there is a hell of a lot crime there compared to the North. The North is far prettier, more friendlier people...and.....I will be able to give up work.....I wont be able to do that in the south. I am going to do a lot more indepth research into the "trouble" and the historic stuff that caused the war and the realities of it happening again.


----------



## MartynT (11 mo ago)

Rent!


----------



## Milly67 (Jul 13, 2020)

Hi

Yes, I will rent for around 3 months. Just need to get a feel for the nice areas to buy in.

Someone on another forum has just advised me not to buy or even move to North Cyprus....because of the past conflicts! How likely is this to happen....would you know?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The reason property in the north is so much cheaper is because much of the land that is being built on still legally belongs to Greek Cypriots who are fighting to get compensation for their land being stolen. British buyers have lost their homes in court cases. The properties have had to be demolished and the land restored to its former state at the cost of the British buyers. If something seems cheap there is usually a good reason for it.
Additionally as a British citizen you have much more security in an EU country.


----------



## Mutsuki (11 mo ago)

British government also has put a guid on how to safely buy property on cyprus, because of the known problems Veronica already stated:






Cyprus: buying property


Information on laws and taxes for British nationals who want to buy property in Cyprus.




www.gov.uk


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Milly67 said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes, I will rent for around 3 months. Just need to get a feel for the nice areas to buy in.
> 
> Someone on another forum has just advised me not to buy or even move to North Cyprus....because of the past conflicts! How likely is this to happen....would you know?


It is so not much that further conflict could break out but more the matter of the illegality of many properties in the North. If you do decide to move to the North you would be well advised to rent rather than buying.


----------



## Vacation spots (10 mo ago)

Veronica said:


> The reason property in the north is so much cheaper is because much of the land that is being built on still legally belongs to Greek Cypriots who are fighting to get compensation for their land being stolen.


According to that logic the properties in the south should be cheap as well from the 10s of thousands of the small minority group ethnically cleansed from there, who's families btw are still fighting for compensation for their land being stolen.

Not saying either situation is right but I am saying it's pretty hypocritical to mention one without the other.




Veronica said:


> British buyers have lost their homes in court cases. The properties have had to be demolished and the land restored to its former state at the cost of the British buyers. If something seems cheap there is usually a good reason for it.
> *Additionally as a British citizen you have much more security in an EU country.*


When people think security they mostly think personal safety. It would make more sense to look at actual crime rates rather than someone's emotional point of view. Crime rates in the north are tremendously lower in the North of the island.

I might know a thing or two having spent time in the north and the south. I find the north friendlier and a lot safer, as do most people who've actually been there. This racial based twisting of the facts needs to stop, it's very unbecoming, especially when put under the microscope of logic and reason.

Moving to Cyprus, north or south has many pros and cons. The point of this message board is to help inform people of both before they make their decision, not a place to vent racial prejudice using misleading facts.


----------



## Vacation spots (10 mo ago)

Milly67 said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes, I will rent for around 3 months. Just need to get a feel for the nice areas to buy in.
> 
> Someone on another forum has just advised me not to buy or even move to North Cyprus....because of the past conflicts! How likely is this to happen....would you know?


I've spent considerable amounts of time in the north and it works for me and my family but there are things you need to be aware of.

First I'm glad you'll be renting for a while before deciding to purchase but I do believe 3 months simply isn't enough to get a feel of if you can live there or not. 

It's a great place, very safe and extremely welcoming people but it also has some drawbacks. If you love nature you'll like it but at the same time it's beautiful because it isn't very industrialized. Your shopping options will be limited, many times finding what you need can turn into a fantastic voyage. Random items you might need you might not find and find yourself hopping on a ferry boat to Turkey just to get it. Our E-collar for our dog broke and I literally had to leave the country to get another one, couldn't find a decent one in the north or south, that's just one small example. 

Do you know anyone there if god forbid something terrible happens to you such as a severe illness or a long hospital stay to handle your affairs while you're down or notify family back home. 

We stay there about 4 months out of the year, I'm not sure we'd be able to live there year round. Also be very careful with a lot of the nonsense people are posting which is mostly based on racist tropes which have no grounds in reality.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Nothing whatsoever to do with racism but based on fact and the government warnings. I enjoyed long weekends in the north and found the people very friendly but buying a property there is fraught with problems.


----------



## jmc081178 (6 mo ago)

Milly67 said:


> I have been to the south many many times.....it is a lot more expensive to buy property there. Cost of living is more expensive. I dont find the people as friendly...plus....there is a hell of a lot crime there compared to the North. The North is far prettier, more friendlier people...and.....I will be able to give up work.....I wont be able to do that in the south. I am going to do a lot more indepth research into the "trouble" and the historic stuff that caused the war and the realities of it happening again.


 Hey . What did you find out ?? Is the north a go?


----------

